# Mudmuckers Sep???



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

anyone in FL up for Mudmuckers Sep 27-29. ?? i missed Labor day ride there and want to check it out. I will be going with my son and camping so if anyone is going, hit me up! 
941812-0247


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

im out for sep gonna wait till pumpkin run but deff wanna try it during the cold season this year or early next year


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yeah i would rather ride when its cooler out ....just dying to get on the bike and ride though. plus i promised my son.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i would go but i will be in new orleans for my bachelor party lol


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i know ya would bub. but you got more important things. congrats!!! have fun in my hometown!!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

We are thinking possibly October. But tossing around that or ryc November 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

just realized this isnt the "lets go riding thread" i must be getting older.


----------

